# Free Stuff - Deployant Buckle and 2 straps



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a couple of freebies up for grabs, received from SBryantgb recently, but I can't use them so happy to pass 'em on.

I wanted to try this Eco-Drive branded deployant buckle, but I haven't got a single strap small enough to fit... :laugh: Size is 18mm:



















Next up is a black resin Casio strap. I don't know what model this fits, but it has 700 DR221 >PUR< stamped on the back, if that helps. It's in decent condition, and it has Casio branding on the rear of the buckle and across the strap end keeper. The photos don't show it very well, but the lug ends are curved.



















Finally we have a nice quality soft rubber strap with locking clasp. This one is stepped at the lug ends, 22mm at the widest point and 10mm at the stepped point. Length is 148mm with approx 2mm extra adjustment left on the clasp, so 150mm maximum. It can be made approx 15mm shorter by cutting at the buckle end and re-inserting the spring bar into pre-cut holes.










Happy to send any of these items FOC, and it's first come first served. To avoid confusion, please reply on here first, then PM me with your name and postal address.

Cheers guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I believe the Casio strap came from an illuminator model :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I would like the clasp if i may please ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> I would like the clasp if i may ?


 No problemo mate, send me a PM with your full name and address and I'll pop it in the post :thumbsup:


----------



## Tcoop (Sep 15, 2020)

Do you still have the watch band?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Tcoop said:


> Do you still have the watch band?


 That was a long shot mate, as the original post is from April 2016... So, no, I haven't still got it, sorry :laughing2dw:


----------

